# new tv, wrong info at point of sale



## Sandals (24 Apr 2014)

Purchased new tv yesterday, small one, first time in argos.

Specifically asked if on/off button as wanted one and would work with sky and saorview and told yes.

No one could get tv to tune to sky last night (thought it only a matter of unhooking old tv to add new) and we read on web 

"doesn't have an analogue tuner (check in the user manual for the specifications). If that's the case, I'm afraid you can't connect to your sky box via coax cable as you did before. An alternative might be a wireless AV sender - but do be aware they can have interference and range issues."

This morning was told be neighbour that argos dont take back dvd tvs...as they got caught before. 

Can anyone state what argos will say to me on saturday...as cant have a tv with no on/off button as will be wall mounted and cant reach power switch on wall.


----------



## ericsson (24 Apr 2014)

I have always found argos very helpful. Last year I bought a tv-DVD combo. The DVD player stopped working after a week and I brought it back and they swapped it for a different one on the spot.


----------



## Sandals (24 Apr 2014)

great to hear something positive as my neighbour said she had problems re a little symbol re bringing things back on the sales book they have ...just never have dealt with them before....thought Id everything looked at...

im not looking for a swap though as I need an on/off button. Probably best not to worry and see how I get on saturday.


----------



## peteb (24 Apr 2014)

i'm confused.  is the problem the on/off switch? Or sky?


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Apr 2014)

Whats the model no that doesn't have an analogue tuner?

What Sky box is it? Is there not a digital out on it?


----------



## Leo (24 Apr 2014)

Very rare for any TV on the market at the moment not to have a TV tuner. Almost unheard of for any TV on the market now not to have scart, AV, and HDMI connections, any of which you can use to hook up a Sky box. 

I don't know why you'd want to connect your Sky box via coax, any of the other methods will give a much better picture quality.

As above, tell us the make/model number and we'll advise how to hook it up.

Re the on/off button. While most modern TVs will have them, they really make little difference. Turning them off won't fully isolate them from the mains, and they will continue to use a miniscule amount of power.


----------



## Deas (24 Apr 2014)

Per Leo, a cheap enough scart lead should solve all of your problems.


----------



## ericsson (24 Apr 2014)

Sorry I meant to say they swapped it for a different type. I I was concerned that the faulty DVD might be a common fault and I asked for one that was TV only and no DVD. They agreed without any hesitation and refunded me the balance.


----------



## Bronte (25 Apr 2014)

Leo said:


> Re the on/off button. While most modern TVs will have them, they really make little difference. Turning them off won't fully isolate them from the mains, and they will continue to use a miniscule amount of power.


 
What's the point of an on/off button then?  I thought we were all supposed to be saving electricity.  Why is it still a bit on if you turn it off?


----------



## Sandals (25 Apr 2014)

Its a bush 22inch dvd model, got it connected to sky last night, however soarview isnt working..

terrible sound quality though, its like your in room at a museum and the voice booms out 

I dont like leaving things on standby, I prefer to turn off the tv.

iv a tv in the kitchen up high and everytime I or my eldest want to turn on.off the tv we, v to stand on the bar stool to reach in behind the telly. My husband can reach it but rubs off the paint which annoys me.


----------



## Leo (25 Apr 2014)

Bronte said:


> What's the point of an on/off button then?  I thought we were all supposed to be saving electricity.  Why is it still a bit on if you turn it off?



Not a lot really, only lots of people still like them as they perceive them as safer, or that they save considerable electricity. Lots of that is to do with scaremongering over power usage in standby mode. Most newer TVs don't use mechanical latching on/off switches on the mains input anymore as they're less reliable, and they're more expensive in terms of manufacturing. The modern solid-state alternatives draw a tiny amount of power even when off.

The 50 inch plasma I have uses 0.3W in standby mode, and 0.25W in off mode. Even in constant standby, it'll take almost 140 days to use a single unit of electricity, 67 days in off mode. So don't believe the hype about devices in standby using lots of power.


----------



## Deas (25 Apr 2014)

Sandals said:


> Its a bush 22inch dvd model, got it connected to sky last night, however soarview isnt working..
> 
> terrible sound quality though, its like your in room at a museum and the voice booms out
> 
> ...


 
Why not put it on standby and then unplug it/flick the plug switch for the same effect.  When you turn it back at the plug on it should still be in standby mode whereby you can tuen it on with the remote.


----------



## wbbs (25 Apr 2014)

Remote control socket, have them all over the place, I'm very lazy like that!


----------



## Sandals (25 Apr 2014)

Deas said:


> Why not put it on standby and then unplug it/flick the plug switch for the same effect.



The issue is my plug is high up, behind the flat wall hung tv.


----------



## Leo (28 Apr 2014)

wbbs said:


> Remote control socket, have them all over the place, I'm very lazy like that!



You should note these are likely to use more power than most TVs etc. do in standby.


----------



## 44brendan (28 Apr 2014)

As per Sandal's response, use a remote control socket. They are great and very simple to install/use! Small TV generally equals relatively poor sound. Attaching an external speaker will make a real difference at a small cost.


----------



## Leo (28 Apr 2014)

44brendan said:


> As per Sandal's response, use a remote control socket.



As above, that will just replace one device constantly using a tiny amount of power with another one, using very slightly more! There's no point in the situation outlined, it'd just be a waste of money.


----------



## wbbs (28 Apr 2014)

Is the issue the cost of leaving the tv in standby or preferring the power cut to the tv?  I presumed it was a power issue.


----------



## Guinea pig (29 Apr 2014)

argos won't take back items under their change of mind 16 day service when the item is capable of writing to memory, that's what your neighbour is trying to say. there is a cross symbol beside these items in the catalogue.

a faulty or miss described item  is different, you are making a claim against consumer law, not argos policy.


----------



## Sandals (30 Apr 2014)

Went into argos on saturday, unfort couldnt get a spot to park as tiny carpark will go again to a different one next weekend.

guinea pug, that sentence is exactly my point, just wondered what argos like to deal with

I like a everything turned off as we away from house and am bit paranoid about things as neighbour had a fire years ago due to overheating radio. 

I


----------



## Leo (30 Apr 2014)

wbbs said:


> Is the issue the cost of leaving the tv in standby or preferring the power cut to the tv?  I presumed it was a power issue.



If it's a power issue, in most cases the remote sockets won't make sense.


----------



## Sandals (7 May 2014)

Argos took tv back after I explained re no on/off button and salesman said of course theres an on/button and proceeded to grab tv out of box hitting the counter with it and searching frantically for it....had a teenager with me who had to leave due to fit of giggling....money back so search starts again.....


----------

